# Finnish Airforce



## v2 (Jun 18, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eQzaiVWh6w_


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 18, 2008)

That was a great vid v2


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 18, 2008)

Two observations...

1) I feel sorry for the flight crew having to load their own 250kg bombs, that must have sucked right before a mission, and:

2) At about 5min what was with the pilot and the radio operator exchanging hand written messages via a pass-thru-bulkhead??? No intercom???


----------



## Mstcnc (Jun 21, 2008)

Russian planes usualy didn´t have intercoms, only this system with tubes where one could sent mesages in paper.
As far I know system did work well for sending small cicarettes to another crew member.
System worked with air/vacuum so only small and light could be sent.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2008)

Great vid V2.!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 21, 2008)

Mstcnc said:


> Russian planes usualy didn´t have intercoms, only this system with tubes where one could sent mesages in paper.
> As far I know system did work well for sending small cicarettes to another crew member.
> System worked with air/vacuum so only small and light could be sent.




Excellent! Never knew that a vacuum based system was installed in a WWII airplane. Wouldn't it have been cheaper to just string the wire and amplifier (tubes are big, hot and suck up lots of power) or use the old navy version of just sound tubes. Seems overly complicated for the Russians and their austere designs.


----------



## Ramirezzz (Jul 2, 2008)

unfortunately I can't open the video but I suggest there're some SB bombers captured by Finns



Mstcnc said:


> Russian planes usualy didn´t have intercoms, only this system with tubes where one could sent mesages in paper.


no, the SB was the only bomber which featured this unique tube system, all other soviet bombers like Pe-2, Er-2 etc had intercom



> Excellent! Never knew that a vacuum based system was installed in a WWII airplane. Wouldn't it have been cheaper to just string the wire and amplifier (tubes are big, hot and suck up lots of power) or use the old navy version of just sound tubes. Seems overly complicated for the Russians and their austere designs.



Well it could be austere built but in the 30ies time (maiden flight 1934) the SB was probably the best medium bomber in the world. Some features common in the western aircraft like intercom were not present in the SB to increase production speed.


----------



## Bigxiko (Jul 5, 2008)

great clip
really interesting


----------



## Tao-san (Jul 5, 2008)

Excellent V2, very interesting.
These few guys have done so much with quit nothing in extrem weather conditions.
Pilot in the air, part time mechanics on the ground and flak gunners rest of this time ... total respect !


----------



## hamis (Jul 25, 2008)

Well,if someone is interested you can find some books in finnish/english from here:http://www.aviationshop.fi/Kotimaisetkirjat.html.Look for these:1943 (Suomen ilmavoimat V),SUOMEN ILMAVOIMAT IV: 1942,SUOMEN ILMAVOIMAT III: 1941 and SUOMEN ILMAVOIMAT II: 1928-40.Also there should be this dvd video in english/swedish/finnish,SUOMEN ILMASOTA 1939-45 DVD.


----------

